# § 1 Informationspflichten bei Fernabsatzverträgen



## Marie (22 Oktober 2003)

Hallo Ihr Juristen,

kann mir jemand definieren, wie ich § 1, Absatz 2 (siehe unten) verstehen soll? Meiner laienhaften Interpretationsfähigkeit nach bedeutet das doch, dass §1, Absatz (1) Nr 10 *nicht* in Textform mitgeteilt werden muss??? Für mich heisst das aber dann, dass ich das dem Kunden auch fernmündlich mitteilen kann? Also wenn er die Nummer wählt, dann bekommt er eine Tarifansage. Ich muss doch dann nicht zusätzlich hinter der Telefonnummer den Tarif schreiben, wenn ich diese Ansage habe? Wenn doch, wo bitte steht das? Weiss das jemand von Euch?

Verordnung über Informations- und Nachweispflichten nach bürgerlichem Recht (BGB-InfoV) 

§ 1 Informationspflichten bei Fernabsatzverträgen

(1) Der Unternehmer muss den Verbraucher gemäß § 312c Abs. 1 Nr. 1 des Bürgerlichen Gesetzbuchs vor Abschluss eines Fernabsatzvertrags mindestens informieren über:

10. Kosten, die dem Verbraucher durch die Nutzung der Fernkommunikationsmittel entstehen, sofern sie über die üblichen Grundtarife, mit denen der Verbraucher rechnen muss, hinausgehen


(2) Der Unternehmer hat dem Verbraucher gemäß § 312c Abs. 2 des Bürgerlichen Gesetzbuchs die in Absatz 1 Nr. 1 bis 9 bestimmten Informationen in Textform mitzuteilen.


----------



## Heiko (22 Oktober 2003)

Tarifansage ist dann akzeptabel, wenn der Anruf vorher nichts kostet. Der Kunde muß ohne Kosten entscheiden können ob ihm das alles die Kosten Wert ist.


----------



## Marie (22 Oktober 2003)

Heiko schrieb:
			
		

> Der Kunde muß ohne Kosten entscheiden können ob ihm das alles die Kosten Wert ist.



Ja, das kann er doch. Muss ich eine Abmahnung anerkennen, wenn ich das in der Werbung nicht dabeistehen hatte, die sich genau auf diesen Paragraphen oben bezieht?


----------



## KatzenHai (22 Oktober 2003)

Guckst du hier:



			
				Palandt schrieb:
			
		

> Nr. 10: Hier geht es um Kosten, die nicht durch den Vertrag, sondern vorvertraglich durch die Kommunikation über den Vertragsschluss entstehen und die nur im Internet anfallen können."


----------



## Marie (23 Oktober 2003)

KatzenHai schrieb:
			
		

> Guckst du hier:



Hm, bin ich blind oder wat??   :cry: 

Find da keinen Link und den Palland hab ich nicht, find ich auch nicht über Google. Oder hab ich was falsch verstanden. Sorry, aber irgendwie steh ich wohl auf der Leitung wo ich gucken soll. Den einen Satz versteh ich jetzt auch nicht konkret. Würde mich aber schon interessieren, ob das nur den Internetauftritt betrifft oder auch meinen Briefkopf beispielsweise?


----------



## Marie (23 Oktober 2003)

OLG München
Urteil vom 11.09.2003
29 U 2681/03
Anbieterkennzeichnung nach zwei Klicks

http://www.jurpc.de/rechtspr/20030276.htm

Na ja, so ähnlich muss ich mir das wohl vorstellen, dass das läuft, wenn man es wagt nicht zu zahlen. Das darf ja wohl nicht wahr sein, dass die Gerichte sich mit solchem Blödsinn befassen müssen ob nun Impressum oder Kontakt dasteht und ob dafür einer oder gar **unzumutbarerweise** zwei Klicks notwendig sind. Ist das zu fassen? Was hat denn nun sowas mit Wettbewerbsrecht und Sittenverstoß zu tun??? Kann das von Euch einer nachvollziehen? Ich nicht.


----------

